# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Rod - chaton 2 mois tigré et blanc - très joueur - Dpt 62

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rod
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre 

A la réservation
Rod, deux mois, un petit mâle... née de maman errante, stérilisée et remise sur place.
Rod est un chaton très joueur, fripon et très coquin. Il est visible à Rety. Il partira à l'adoption, déparasitée, identifiée et primo-vaccinée.
Si vous souhaitez le rencontrer, merci de remplir le formulaire en suivant le lien :
https://ecoleduchatduboulonnais.org/procedure-dadoption/





https://www.facebook.com/EcoleDuChat...7710?__tn__=-R

----------

